# What to use for Best Tyre Shine ?



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys

any recommendations on what product gives the best shine/gloss look to a tyre

gel or spray

drop some product names too please

thanks

btw mostly order through Elite Car Care - service is spot on

cheers


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

scooby said:


> Hey guys
> 
> any recommendations on what product gives the best shine/gloss look to a tyre
> 
> ...


Meguiar's Hot Tyre Shine spray is okay - spray it onto an applicator pad first though and use it that way, otherwise you end up with spray on yer wheels.

I've tried Meg's Endurance Gel - it's okay, but too kinda sticky for my liking.

Apart from these I haven't really tried any other's - quite happy with the Meg's HTS at the moment, although could be tempted with trying something else as I'm reaching the bottom off the bottle.


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Chemical guys stuff is very good.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Meguiar's Endurance Gel is good.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I use the mothers spray. Makes the tyres look clean, rather than that awful shiny look.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

drpellypo said:


> I use the mothers spray. Makes the tyres look clean, rather than that awful shiny look.


Hmmm....that's a thought as my Meg's is near the bottom of the bottle. I like Mother's products, so this could be my next purchase :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Mothers Reflections Tire (american spelling) Care is a great product, leaves a clean factory sheen, not too shiny like some can be! :thumb:


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Mothers Reflections Tire (american spelling) Care is a great product, leaves a clean factory sheen, not too shiny like some can be! :thumb:


Anyone got any pics as to the how this product looks once applied?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Megs Endurance or Blackfire Tyre Gel...the Blackfire lasts ages, well longer than the Megs but doesn't have as much of a 'wet' shine...horses for courses!:thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Blackfire for me, looks great and lasts and is not a dust magnet like the Megs Endurance.

Ultimate gloss at shows, AG Tyre Dressing/Vinyl and Rubber Care.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

I use megs endurance gel, applied two coats a week ago and it still has a great shine although it has faded slightly.

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=25_31&products_id=30


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Autobrites Tyreshine!:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

cheers guys will have a think


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Blackfire tire gel as its water based and wont brown the tyres or Autosmart highstyle.


----------



## Redflat12 (Aug 9, 2007)

No-ones mentioned if these products spin off the tryes and look bloody awful all over your wing and sills afterwards, please tell which ones don't??


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Redflat12 said:


> No-ones mentioned if these products spin off the tryes and look bloody awful all over your wing and sills afterwards, please tell which ones don't??


Meg's Hot Tyre Shine doesn't. Meg's endurance gel has possibilities.....

....but all in all, it depends how you apply it. If you slap on the Endurance Gel, yeah you're gonna get spin off's....but it you "apply" it evenly using an application pad (or something similar), you shouldn't get any problems. :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

I use AG Rubber Plus Cleaner No.5

Apply it to the tyre with a paint brush and just let it dry to a high gloss shine that lasts...........

Don't forget to clean the tyre before applying.

Example


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

With Dave on this one, AG no.5 is really the only decent tyre dressing that lasts weeks rather than days (hours even in some cases) or DG Tyre foam


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, that AG stuff leaves a nice shine, anyone fancy sending me a wee sample?


----------



## LyndonD (Jul 11, 2007)

I use 'Turtle Wax Platinum Revitalising Tyre Dressing'

Gives a nice wet look that lasts a fair while


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

In my opinion Meguiars hyper dressing 1:3


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

At the mo i'm using CG http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-tyres/chemical-guys-new-look-trim-gel/prod_143.html

Which leaves a nice finish and lasts pretty well but you do get a little fling.

Personally i find for ease of use and fling free you can not beat the spray type best ive used is Back To Black tyre shine in Halfords or Comma is good as well but these do work out more expensive as you need to buy a lot more.


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Autobrite Tyreshine is reasonable and lasts for some time


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

I like the Meguiars Tyreshine (clear bottle). Unfortunately it doesn't smell anywhere near as nice as most of the other Meguiars products.


----------



## dobiefrs (Feb 18, 2007)

DPN said:


> I use AG Rubber Plus Cleaner No.5
> 
> Apply it to the tyre with a paint brush and just let it dry to a high gloss shine that lasts...........
> 
> ...


this stuff looks really good IMO

i was always told only put the application on the actual tyre wall and not the outside tread of the tyre, the above pic looks as if the outside tread has been coated

ok or not ok to touch the tread  anyone confirm this


----------



## zorro (Apr 6, 2007)

AG Rubber Plus Cleaner No.5

That looks great - any ideas where I can get it from?

I have used the Maguires and the CG stuff, but does not seem to last - so fancy trying the AG Rubber stuff :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you can get it from elite car care, but only looks be available in 5litres


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

dobiefrs said:


> ok or not ok to touch the tread  anyone confirm this


Not Ok, unless it's a trailer queen that never gets driven.


----------



## dobiefrs (Feb 18, 2007)

PhillipM said:


> Not Ok, unless it's a trailer queen that never gets driven.


cheers phillip

mine certainly aint a trailer queen

more of a road b1tch


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

I apply it to the outside tread. never had a problem
Gel for me. Sonus, Wolfgang, blackfire

With carlack 68 plastic as prep, I get over two months between reapplications


----------



## jimjon (Mar 30, 2007)

scooby73 said:


> Meguiar's Endurance Gel is good.


is what i use now after trying a few others, its a pain to brush onto every little bit, but lasts and looks good


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's autosmart's NON Slicone Highstyle on the tyres 5 litres around 15 quid applied with brush.


----------



## fordy (Mar 6, 2007)

I use megs endurance, apply with a small piece of foam from a yellow sponge.

Cut a 30p sponge into 8 pieces its ideal, but never use it on anything past the shoulder, not like the evo pic before covering the outer tread


----------

